# Power Cord w/Built-in Junction Box -- Why?



## tttallman (Jul 14, 2016)

My new Bosch dishwasher came with a too-short power cord that had a built-in junction box. They offer a much longer cord but it has no junction box and that cord doesn't have my model # in its models-supported description even though the dishwasher-connecting end clearly matches to my model. I'm hoping they're just slow to update their website.

In any event, I'm curious as to why Bosch would force the junction box on all purchasers, 1) what does it do beside create a junction and who needs a junction on a line dedicated to one appliance?
2) Do you think it will be all right to order and use the longer cord which has no built in junction box??


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you read the instructions?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting.

I wonder if that's Bosch's sort of universal answer to the difference between Canadian and American law?

In Canada you're not allowed to have a plug on a "built-in" dishwasher. It's considered a permanent structure (as opposed to a "portable" or "removable") and therefore must be hardwired with a junction box.


----------



## tttallman (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, several times. It didn't address either of my questions. That is why I came here.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you CALL their tech support?

Web-sites are notoriously out dated, so I'm guessing that it is outdated.


ED


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

You can do anything you want... it's your machine. You should be aware however that if you alter or modify the machine in any way (that includes changing the power cord) you will destroy the UL rating and could possibly affect the warranty.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Why not just make up your own extension cord??


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Canarywood1 said:


> Why not just make up your own extension cord??


They make power strips in 2' to 6' lengths, just install one that will span the needed length.

Mount it on a location nearer the machine, plug it in the wall outlet, then plug in the machine , switch it on and be done.


ED


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Bob Sanders said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I wonder if that's Bosch's sort of universal answer to the difference between Canadian and American law?
> 
> In Canada you're not allowed to have a plug on a "built-in" dishwasher. It's considered a permanent structure (as opposed to a "portable" or "removable") and therefore must be hardwired with a junction box.


If this is like the Bosch units I've installed- that cord still plugs into the machine so it is not hardwired. 

The electricians would put an outlet under the sink. I would drill the side panel to route the power cord to the DW. Half the outlet was switched for a disposal...


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder how many dishwashers are hard-wired compared to how many are plugged in.

My old dishwasher was hardwired. So when I got the new Bosch, we ran the existing line to the Bosch J-box. What they put in with my dishwasher was the junction box, but without the grounded plug. The Bosch system was ideal for my situation.

I am still curious on ddawg's point --- what do the instructions say?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

My thoughts on this,is that it's not just a junction box, but has some surge suppression inside, and it's done to protect the electronics in the DW.

I personally have added surge protection to most of my appliances after having seen clients suffer damage to the electronics in their major appliances.


Possibly this is a step in the that direction?


----------

